# fletching hitting bow



## arrowshooters (Jun 5, 2006)

I would recheck your center shot and nock hight. Sounds like you need to move your plunger in and maybe you nock up a bit.


----------



## Bootch (Jan 16, 2007)

*Bc*

Hi, 2213 shafts at 30" are underspined at 45lb, I tried them at 28.5" with 90 grain points at 45lb out of a very similar bow - Hoyt meridian best I could get was 43lb at a guess I would say you need to go to 40lb or less.
Archers paradox is working but your arrows are under too much strain and whipping too much.
2314 would be a better matched shaft.....and good luck.:wink:


----------



## jerrytee (Feb 5, 2005)

I think you need to do a bear shaft tune. Start with the button set as shown in the Easton Tuning guide. Get your nocking point height set up and adjust the draw weight for the spine of the arrows. Then do the walkback and see where you are after that. as for the archers paradox have a look at the slo mo video on www.wernerbeiter.com and see what should happen. i know its a recurve but it should be the same.


----------



## mnjeff (Jun 19, 2004)

*arrows*

personally i think you are way over spined. even eastons chart says 2114 or 2212. that would be with a standard nibb. if you are using insert and 100 grain point 2213 or 2115 should work just fine. personally i bet you could shoot a 2014 with a target nibb. i shot a hoyt provantage for target at 58 lbs and shot 2114 great with 30" shaft and 31" draw.with my hoyt protec 60 lbs 29.5" arrow i can shoot a 2314 fine. start over with setting center shot and pluinger tension about med spring. shot arrow in target about 3 yrds. defintly go to eastons web site and download the tuning guide.


----------



## a12killer (Jul 23, 2004)

big cypress said:


> help!!! i'm shooting hoyt provantage fingers, 45 pounds , cavalier flipper rest, cushion plunger . my fletchings ,3'' vanes 1/2 '' high, are hitting the bow by te arrow shelf and also dragging across the plunger button . [arrows use to drag and wear plunger button on my browning ,since sold, so i accepted this as 'normal'.]
> 
> Does your bow have a center shot riser? If it does not, you may have better results with feathers. I would try several different arrows and refer to the Easton tuning chart as previously suggested. Good luck!


----------



## big cypress (Jul 31, 2006)

mnjeff, i have the tuning guide but good advice, thanks . i thought you were way off base saying i was over spined . i went down in the basement and turned bow weight all the way up and couldn't pull it . backed bow off 2 1/2 turns and arrow flight was improved nicely . I FORGOT i've felt poorly lately and had backed weight off a turn or two . arrow flight had been fine and i'd made up some new arrows and was bare shaft testing and the arrow flight was awful and i couldn't figure out why . so at the weight i'd backed off to YOU WERE ABSOLUTELY CORRECT . with weight turned up it looks like i'll be fine, i will shoot some more later and be sure . SORRY i doubted you and thanks again .....peace...bc


----------



## mnjeff (Jun 19, 2004)

*bow weight*

thanks but you did not have appoligize for anything i was just giving my advice. I am always willing to help another archer when everthe need and ask nicely like you had. One more piece of advice would be to keep your bow weight down and get new shafts. you will shoot alot better. over bowing is probally the number one killer of accuracy. good luck with all you archery adventures.

Jeff


----------

